# B450 + 3200 Mhz XMP Absturz



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
habe gestern mein neues System aus R5 3600 + Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite + 16 GB DDR4 Corsair Venegance LPX 3200 MHz zusammengeschraubt (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16).

CPU wurde direkt erkannt, dann direkt auf das neuste Bios (42c) geflasht und anschließend Windows installiert. Im BIOS war der Ram mit 2133 MHz eingestellt.

Mit aktiviertem XMP auf 3200 MHz komme ich entweder auf den Desktop auf dem dann nichts geladen wird und ich auch nichts anklicken kann oder WIndows wird gar nicht geladen und stürzt mit Bluescreen ab "Ein schwerwiegender Fehler ist aufgetreten".

RAM und Mainboard sind laut Gigaybte kompatibel und das Board unterstützt bis "3600 MHz (OC)". Auch hinter 3200 MHz steht das (OC) in Klammern. Kann es sein, dass die CPU dann unweigerlich mit übertaktet wird?
Auf 2933 MHz läuft alles stabil mit den Latenzen vom 3200er Profil.

Alle Rambänke wurden schon durchgetestet, immer das gleiche. Auch mit manuellem Einstellen der Spannung auf 1.35 V.

Wenn das Board keine 3200 packt, dann brauch ich auch nicht so teuren Ram kaufen^^.

Habt ihr da eine Idee? Hilft Bios neu flashen was?


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Welches Bios war denn vorher drauf?Hast du das andere gemacht bevor du geupdatet hast?
Note:
1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F32 before F40
2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU.

Es wird ja nirgendwo garantiert das der Ram mit 3200 läuft.Wie du selbst gelesen hast ist das alles OC

Steckt der Ram in A2+B2?


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

Hey schwarzseher (der Name macht Hoffnung),
nein, es war F41 drauf mit dem die CPU auch schon lief und es war schon dort Standardmäßig 2133 MHz eingestellt.

Dachte mir dann bevor ich Windoof etc installiere mache ich lieber gleich ein Update.
Was du geschrieben hast, habe ich gelesen. 
1. Es war ja schon F41 drauf, also sollte auf F42c problemlos updatbar sein.
2. EC FW Update tool ist ein Windows Tool, ich glaube das ist dann nur relevant wenn man über Windows flasht und nicht Q-Flash über USB. Und andrerseits habe ich ja nach dem Update Windows eh frisch installiert.

Hmm *******. Bei Mindfactory haben viele das gleiche Board und Ram Riegel und die konnten XMP problemlos aktivieren, deshalb dachte ich hab ich irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht.

Der Ram steckt im 2. und 4. Slot von der CPU aus gesehen, bei GIgabyte sind das die Steckplätze DDR4_2 und DDR4_1 und laufen im DualChannel. Sollte laut Handbuch auch so richtig sein:
https://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_b450-aorus-elite_1002_e.pdf




EDIT: Soll ich nochmal das EC FW Tool laufen lassen und BIOS neu flashen?


----------



## Torben456 (6. Oktober 2019)

Also der 2. und 4. Slot sind schon mal richtig.  
Ich würde es mal mit einer Spannungserhöhung vom SoC oder RAm probieren. Stell mal den RAM auf 1.4V vielleicht läuft es dann.


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

Also,
habe XMP geladen, komischerweise musste ich den Multi selber auf 32 stellen, der blieb bei 21.33.

Spannung auf 1.390 V und bin grade im Windows und bis jetzt läuft alles auf 3200 MHz. Bei 1.380 V ist er noch abgeschmiert.

Standardspannung ist 1.35 V.

Leidet die Lebensdauer jetzt erheblich?
Und geht die Spannung im Idle jetzt noch runter? hab den Wert ja fix auf 1.390 V eingestellt.


----------



## Torben456 (6. Oktober 2019)

RAM läuft meines Wissens nach immer auf der gleichen Spannung auch im Idle. (Bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege.) 

Und nein die Lebensdauer leidet darunter so gut wie gar nicht, da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

okay laut Bios lief der Ram auf 1.416 V.

Firefox schmierte dann irgendwie ab und Memtest ergab auch Fehler.

Werde den Ram wohl mal auf 2933 Mhz über Nacht mit Memtest86 testen müssen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2019)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Es wird ja nirgendwo garantiert das der Ram mit 3200 läuft. Wie du selbst gelesen hast ist das alles OC


Bei den neuen AMD Prozessoren sind die 3200 MHz normalerweise kein OC mehr, da sie vom Hersteller her bestimmt sind. In Vergleichstest wurden die Prozessoren daher auch mit einem Takt von 3200 MHz getestet und der 9900K hingegen mit seinem Stocktakt von 2667 MHz.

Aber dieses Verhalten kennt man aus führigen Zeiten von AMD, wo der Controller auf dem Prozessor manchmal ein Takt bis oder über 3000 MHz nicht mit macht. Wir hatten auch diverse Themen schon wo ältere Mainboards immer noch die selben Probleme zu Tage bringen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Oktober 2019)

Vllt hilft ein cmos reset sowie die Riegel mal in den slots tauschen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Von den Boards sollte das eigl. machbar sein 3200.Da gibt es ja schon eine Menge Bios Updates .
Ich hab ja auch eine Kombi mit 2600x und B450 Board.Bei mir lief der 3200er Ram mit DOCP Profil sofort.
Bei den 3000er Cpu`s sollte der Speichercontroller ja sogar noch etwas besser sein.

Ich würde mit dem Ryzen Dram Calculator mal ein wenig experimentieren und die Timings wenn nötig ein wenig anpassen.
Evt. auch mal ohne XMP versuchen
Ansonsten muss man sich halt mit den 2933 Mhz zufrieden geben,soviel Unterschied macht das jetzt nicht.Hauptsache stabil das ganze und über 1,4 V würde ich jetzt nicht gehen.


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

Denke ich doch auch, das Board wurde erst vor einem Jahr released und andere haben das auch schon hingekriegt.

Ohne XMP mit 1.4 V und 3000 MHz bekomme ich auch fehler bei Memtest.

Werde das ganze heute nacht mal mit 2933 MHz mit Memtest prüfen, vllt sind die Riegel ja einfach schlecht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Oder man macht auch mal ohne OC einen Memtest ob nicht ein Riegel generell Fehler hat,dann wird das sowieso nix mit dem OC


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

ja mit OC, also alles über 2933 MHz ergibt Fehler im Memtest nach ca. 10 min.

Werde jetzt einen Memtest über USB STick mit 2933 machen, also kein OC und automatische Spannung


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Ohne OC wären ja eigl. 2133 Mhz Spezification von DDR4 und 1,2 V
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16#tab-tech-specs

Müsste der aber ohne DOCP oder XMP sowieso so einstellen oder zumindest 2400 Mhz.
Ok beim Board steht 2933 Mhz auch schon nicht als OC.
Sind bei den 3000er CPU`s wohl auch standard beim Speichercontroller


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

Hatte den Ram auf 2933 MHz. Habe den PC dann heruntergefahren um Memtest vom USB Stick zu starten. Und seitdem fährt der PC nichtmehr hoch.

Der PC geht zwar an, es kommt aber kein Bild, USB Geräte kriegen keinen Strom, komme nicht ins BIOS gar nichts. Der Pieper piept auch nicht mehr, auch wenn ich keinen Ram drin habe oder Graka rausnehme.

Habe mal den Ram (Corsair 2400 MHz) von meinem bruder rein, tut sich auch nichts.

BIOS habe ich resettet indem ich die Batterie für 5 min raus habe, trotzdem kommt nichts mehr.


Also entweder ist die CPU oder das Mainboard jetzt schrott. Mainboard werde ich wohl morgen zurück schicken und mir dann das MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX kaufen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Sehr merkwürdig .
Leuchtet keine der Diagnose Led`s auf dem Board?
CPU/DRAM/VGA/BOOT (Status LEDs)
Ram Steckt richtig?
Einzeln getestet in A2?

Auf den heutigen Board sind ja gar keine Beeper für Fehlermeldungen verbaut,oder Hat das Board sowas?
Bei Ryzen funktioniert die Null-Methode ja sowieso nur eingeschränkt bis überhaupt nicht,weil bei AM4 System zwingend Ram verbaut sein muss.


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

ich verstehs auch nicht, hatte mit den 2933 MHz noch eine Stunde stabil PUBG gezockt und dann ganz normal runtergefahren.

Der Pieper lag damals bei meinem Gehäuse bei und der ist halt bei den F-Panel Steckern eingesteckt.

Ram steckt richtig, hab meinen als auch den von meinem Bruder getestet, ändert sich nichts.

Diagnose LEDs gibts, die leuchtet dauerhaft bei DRAM.

Mit dem Modul von meinem Bruder springt die LED zwischen DRAM und CPU hin  und her.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

Alle Ram Slots durch probiert?
Wenn der Speichercontroller einen knacks hat,dann könnte es auch die CPU sein und deshalb evt. auch beide Led`s leuchten 
Würde auch dein Problem mit dem Ram erklären und warum der nicht mit dem XMP Profil läuft.

Ohne Diagnose aber schwer zu sagen und man kann nur raten.


----------



## shotta (6. Oktober 2019)

hab das Board jetzt ausgebaut und bestelle mir ein neues.  Falls es dann immernoch Probleme gibt bringe ich die CPU mal zum Computerladen und die sollen die überprüfen.


----------



## shotta (7. Oktober 2019)

habe mir jetzt das MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX bestellt. Scheint das beliebteste B450 Board zu sein, weil es gute VRM hat. Allerdiings berichten viele über Grafiktreiberbugs.
Hoffe, dass ich eins mit dem ersten Bios erwische, weil dieses wohl noch wenige Bugs hat und flashe dann erstmal nicht rum.


----------



## AndroidJunky (12. Oktober 2019)

Und, läuft dass neue Board mit dem Ram?


----------



## shotta (20. Oktober 2019)

So ein kleines Update:
Tomahawk Max ist drinne mit dem 3200 MHz Corsair Venegance LPX Ram. Der Ram steht nicht auf der Kompatibiltätsliste des Boards.

Trotzdem rennt alles von Anfang an. XMP angestellt und bis heute keine Abstürze etc. läuft alles stabil. Habe nur mal bisschen Prime95 laufen lassen, aber sonst keine synt. Stresstests.

Angeblich sollen die neuen BIOS Versionen auf dem Tomahawk nur zu Problemen führen deswegen lass ich jetzt alles so wie es war und es läuft ja auch einwandrei.

Glaube das Gigabyte Board hatte einfach einen Fehler


----------



## AndroidJunky (23. Oktober 2019)

Dass hört sich super an! Hab auch mit dem Ram zu kämpfen, aber hab ein X570 Board, von Asus. Was ich bei mir weiß ist, dass das Board einen weg hat. Weil meine CPU auf nem Gigabyteboard, installiert wurde und dort 3200mhz booteten. Weiß leider nur selber nicht, ob ich bei x570 oder auch lieber auf x470 gehe... oder gleich eins von Gigabyte nehme.

Dann viel Spaß, bei deinem neuen System! 

LG


----------



## shotta (23. Oktober 2019)

was bringt dir denn ein x570? Pci-e 4.0 das keiner benutzen kann?

Denke mal auf einem x470 wirst du ähnliche OC-Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2019)

Er gibt schon Grafikkarten und SSDs mit PCIe 4.0, nur bringt es momentan nicht viel. Nvidia hat noch keine Grafikkarten mit PCIe und ob man dann zu AMD wechseln möchte muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich zumindest würde meine Nvidia Grafikkarte nicht gegen eine AMD Grafikkarte austauschen wollen.


----------

